# Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen



## Aaljunge (17. August 2005)

Also ich bin gestern zum 5. Mal in Folge von unsrem Fluß zurückgekommen. Er ist 7 Meter breit und ich habe von einer uferbefestigung an einem geraden Stück geangelt. Die Strömung ist mittel aber doch ganz ordentlich (beim Schwimmen bleibt man auf der Stelle) Als Montage hatte ich ein 25g Birnenblei auf der hauptschnur, dann Stopperperle, karabinerwirbel und da das Vorfach dran , Haken war ein Wurmhaken und als Köder ein Tauwurm, der mehrere Male Draufgespiesst wurde (also nicht draufgezogen). Gestern hab ich es dann mal mit einem Futterkorb versucht. Also Futterkorb, Stooperperle und dann so weiter wie oben. Allerdings hab ich Toastbrot in den Korb gestopft und an den Haken gepappt. Und wieder nix gefangen. Kann mir wer sagen worans liegt, oder soll ich anfütter oder wie??


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Moin Moin ,
würde es mal an einem Stück mit wechselner Strömung versuchen z.B in einer Kurve ansonsten gibt es solchen Tage , wo nichts gehen will  #c  |supergri . Blinkern ist auch immer ein versuch wert .Was meinste wie oft ich Schneider nach Hause gegangen bin  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Aaljunge (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

meint ihr Anfüttern wär einen Versuch wert, oder eine andere Montage?


----------



## worker_one (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Ich würde auf die Illmenau tippen, nicht wahr?|supergri 
Im Bereich mit Wechselströmung würde ich auch mal ne Posenmontage versuchen. Schön in die Kurve treiben lassen und gelegentlich stoppen, so das der Köder auftreibt und dann wieder Schnur geben. 
Dann würde ich es auch mit Maden probieren. Zusätzlich noch ein paar eingeworfen, die mit der Pose treiben und dann sollte das klappen.


----------



## nikmark (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Was für einen Fisch willst du denn fangen ?
Danach richtet sich ja auch die Frage des Anfütterns!
Für's eventuelle Anfüttern guckst du hier: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm


......und 5 mal nichts gefangen ist doch gar nichts. Da könnte ich dir Geschichten erzählen  |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## Aaljunge (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Ja Ilmenau ist richtig. Kannst du die Montage genauer Beschreiben? Also Posenart, Tragkraft usw...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Nen 25g Birnenblei ist für nen Fluss, der kaum Strömung hat wohl auch nen bischen viel. An der Schwalm (10 bis 15m breit und auch relativ wenig Strömung) benutze ich ausschließlich 10g Bleie.

Was hattest Du für eine Hakengröße und welche Vorfachdicke?

Probiers mal mit Fließgewässer Futter im Futterkorb mit Schlaufenmontage und als Vorfach einen 16er Haken mit 14er Vorfachschnur. Als Köder dann drei Maden auf den Haken. Damit sollte auf jeden Fall etwas beissen.

Allerdings ist 5 mal am Wasser und 5 mal nichts gefangen eine relative Aussage. Ich bin dieses jahr auch schon etliche Male als Schneider vom Wasser eggangen, dann gibt es wieder Tage, da kann man sich vor Bissen kaum retten.


----------



## worker_one (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Fließwasserpose (Feststellpose)6-8g sollte ausreichen. Bleie kettenartig verteilen. zum Haken hin leichteres und weniger Blei.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Versuchs mal mit der gleichen Montage Nachts Aale müssten immoment super laufen ...


----------



## worker_one (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Ich hab hier nochmal was für dich. Das könnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Ich würd variabler angeln, bis ich

1. eine fängige Stelle
2. einen fängigen Köder
3. eine fängige Montage u n d
4. eine fängige Zeit 

gefunden hätte... sprich, Platzwechsel, Köderwechsel etc. öfter mal ändern... und ansonsten: verzweifeln ja, aufgeben nein!#6

ach ja: grundsätzlich immer Stellen ins Auge fassen, die sich vom rest des Gewässers unterscheiden, denn dort halten sich die meisten Fische auf... irgendjemand,d er vom Angeln Ahnung hat, hat mal gesagt, dass die Kunst beim angeln ist, die richtige Stelle zu fiunden, da ca. 90% "totes Wasser" sind.. auf den restlichen 10% sammelt sich der Fisch... #c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Und noch was grade in so kleinen Gewässern kann es vorkommen das es Kilometerweit kaum fische gibt und auf einem Stück von vielleicht 20 oder 30 metern stehen die fast gestapelt ... Würde mich also nicht immerwieder auf die gleiche Stelle konzentrieren sondern wenn sich nichts tut nach 1 oder maximal 2 Stunden weiterziehn ...
Würde für das suchen der Fische n paar Rotwürmer oder so als Köder empfehlen da die von sehr vielen Arten gerne genommen werden .
Toastbrot ist meiner Meinung nach als Köder und anfutter nur bedingt geignet , da es sehr schlecht am haken hält , sich unter wasser aber nciht soo gut auflöst .
Nimm lieber billiges Paniermehl als Anfutter und Maden als Köder wenns auf Friedfisch gehn soll ...
Auch Spinnfischen wäre bestimmt n versuch wert . In solchen gewässern hab ich die besten Erfahrung mitm 5 oder 7 cm langen schwimmenden Wobbler gemacht . Den kann man stromab sehr gut führen und auch damit kann man auch super standplätze wie z.B. überhängende Äste befischen ...

Und über 5 mal nix gefangen würd ich mir noch keine Sorgen machen hab ich auch manchmal das ich wochenlang nichts oder zumindest nichts vernünftiges raushol ...


----------



## Hecht Angler (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Hallo Aaljunge!!

Für die Anglerei tagsüber auf Friedfische (also Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern usw.) würde ich dir auch eine Futterkorb - Montage empfehlen. Die Körbe gibt`s mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten, so dass du dir den für die Strömung optimalen aussuchen kannst. 
Ich würde dann einfach nen Stopper auf die Hauptschnur ziehen, den "Futterkorbarm" (Plastikröhrchen mit Karabinerhaken) drann, den Futterkorb daran einhängen und einen Wirbel und nen 10er Haken drann. Fertig!!! 
In Sachen Futter kann ich dir das "Mosella Canalbrassen" sehr empfehlen, da ich selber nur mit diesem im Futterkorb angle und es sich bis jetzt auch als sehr fängig erwies.
Das Futter machste einfach in nem alten Malereimer o.ä. mit ein wenig Wasser an und knetest es sehr gut durch. Du musst allerdings aufpassen, dass du nicht zuviel Wasser verwendest, da es sonst zu flüssig wird und sich nicht vernünftig im Korb befestigen lässt. Es genügt völlig, wenn der Boden im Eimer schwach bedeckt ist. Lieber nochmal nachgeben im Zweifelsfalle. In den fertigen Teig gibst du dann noch ein paar schöne Maden und vermischt wieder alles. Als Köder verwendest du dann ebenfalls die Maden, wobei ich immer 3 Stück an den Haken spieße. (Befestige sie am besten mit den 2 schwarzen Punkten nach oben und achte darauf, dass sie nur leicht am Haken hängen. Dadurch haben die Viehcher mehr Spielraum und erweißen sich als wesentlich quirrliger bzw. für den Fisch als sehr verlockend.)
Als Tipp am Rande, würde ich dir empfehlen, an dem Hakenvorfach noch ein kleines Bleischrot anzubringen, um lästige "Häddereien" mit dem Futterkorb beim Auswerfen zu vermeiden. Wenn der Teig im Futterkorb die richtige Konsistenz hat, genügt es völlig, wenn du die Angel alle 20 - 30 Min. einholst um zu schauen, was die Köder machen.
Als Bisanzeiger kannst du ein Glöckchen an der Spitze anbringen oder beobachtest diese einfach, bis sie anfängt zu vibrieren bzw. zu zucken. Dann heißt es anschlagen und Petri Heil!!

Um noch auf die Sache mit dem Aal zurückzukommen, solltest du wissen, dass es zunächst Breitkopf- und Spitzkopfaale gibt. Der Unterschied zwischen den Beiden liegt wie schon der Name sagt zunächst in der Kopfform, jedoch auch im Fressverhalten.
Breitkopfaale sind Raubfische und bevorzugen Köderfischchen, Fischfetzten o. ä. währen Spitzkopfaale zu der Gattung Friedfische zählen und sich folglich hauptsächlich von Würmern und weiteren Insekten ernähren.
Dies bezüglich würde ich auch meine Anglerei darauf einstellen.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist die Tatsache, dass Aale sich Nachts besonders gerne in unmittelbarer Ufernähe aufhalten. 
Ich würde dir von daher empfehlen: 

- eine Rute mit "Knicklichtpose" in Grundnähe ca. 2 - max. 3 m vom Ufer entfernt zu positionieren. (Also Pose mit Knicklicht an der Hauptschnur anbringen, Wirbel befestigen, Bleischrote je nach Posengewicht anbringen und einen 6er Haken in den Wirbel einhängen. Als Köder in Ufernähe würde ich dir Tauwürmer oder stink normale Regenwürmer empfehlen)

- die zweite Rute würde ich je nach Strömung mit einem 20g Sargblei bestücken, großer Wirbel drann, Stahlvorfach (falls ein Hecht oder ähnliches beißen sollte) und am Stahlvorfach einen Drilling anbringen. An den Drilling dann einen toten Köderfisch anbringen und die Rute ca. in der Flußmitte positionieren.

Also ich angle in letzter Zeit immer nur mit einer der beiden Methoden und gehe so gut wie nie "leer" nach Hause.

Von daher probier`s doch einfach mal aus und weiterhin Petri Heil! :m 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Aaljunge (17. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Ist dieses Mosella Canalbrassen nur füt Brassen oder für was noch?


----------



## Hecht Angler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Zwar ist die Rezeptur angeblich speziell auf Brassen ausgelegt, ich persönlich habe allerdings damit auch schon große Rotfedern, Rotaugen und Karpfen gefangen.
Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig. Bei uns kostet die 1000 g Tüte 3,50 € und pro Angelturn kannste so ne Tüte rechnen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Ich denke mal n selbstgemischtes Anfutter aus Paniermehl , Maismehl ,und som Bisschen geschmack wie Vanillezucker oder ähnliches dürfte völlig reichen und is viel billiger ...


----------



## Aaljunge (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Also nur mit Wasser zu einer fest-klebrigen Pampe anrühren und dann in den Korb, richtig? Und als Hakenköder masden?!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

N paar maden ins Anfutter kann auch nie Schaden ...
Und zum Anfutter würde ich als faustregel sagen je schneller die Strömung umso fester sollte es sein . Damits auch n bisschen in der nähe des Köders bleibt und nicht sofort weggespült wird ...
Wenn du aber nach 15 min einholst und das Zeug klebt immernoch im Korb denn wars zu fest  =)
Und auf Friedfisch würd ich maden als Köder nehmen ...
Wenn du auch auf Aal , Barsch usw. hoffst würd ich eher würmer empfehlen .


----------



## BeKoRlp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Hallo,
wenn du anfütterst, mußt du darauf achten, das du immer in der gleichen Entfernung anfütterst. Beim Futterkorb würde ich den Schnurclip der Rolle verwenden. Am Ende des Wurfes musst du aber die Rute ziemlich Senkrecht halten, damit sie durch ihre Aktion den Wurf abbremst. Hällst du am Ende des Wurfes die Rute waagerecht reißt dir die Schnur, wenn du zuviel dampf beim Wurf gibst. Den Futterkorb würde ich in einer Schlaufe laufen lassen (Schlaufenmontage). Der untere Teil der Schlaufe muß länger sein als der obere Teil, damit der Futterkorb nicht gegen den Knoten schlagen kann. Zusätzlich würde ich vor der Schlaufe Gummischnur (Power Gum) verwenden, die die Kraft bei einem zu starken Wurf abdämpft. Achso, wenn du einen Biss bei der Schlaufenmontage hast, nicht anschlagen sondern nur die Rute anheben, die Fische haken sich selbst durch das das Gewicht des Futterkorbes. Vorfachlänge 80cm bis 1 Meter.

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Also ich glaube nicht das man an einem 7 meter breitem Fluss ne markierung auf der Schnur braucht oder diese sogar festklemmen sollte (halte ich für ziehmlich gefährlich wenn mal was vernünftiges beißt) .
Ich denke mal in so einem kleinen Gewässer sollte man sich seinen Futterplatz auch so merken können . Und das mit der Gummischnur zum abpuffern is auch Schwachfug in sonem kleinen Bach kann man eh keine Kraftvollen Weitwürfe machen ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

@ Hecht Angler,|bla: 

sorry,aber das Spitzkopfaale zur Gattung der Friedfische zählen
halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Veit (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Tja so ist das Angeln halt. Ich habe jetzt in den letzten drei Tagen auch fast nix gefangen (Brasse und Mini-Wels), davor liefs mal ne Zeit lang richtig gut mit etlichen Aalen, HEchten und 2 Zandern. 

Würde dir empfehlen die Futerkorbmontage mal mit Maden und einem speziellen Fertigfutter zu bestücken. Dann dürften wohl wenigstens ein paar Weißfische kommen. Ansonsten halt mal andere Angelstellen ausprobieren.


----------



## Mysterio (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Hallo,

die einfache Version:

Nimm mal statt nem ganzen Wurm einen in 3 Teile gestückelt, besser aber einen Dendrobena dann, denn die stücke sind schlanker, lebendiger und haltbarer.

Ich kann nur sagen: wander, wandern, wandern und die nen Hoz-Spot suchen.
Habe so eine Stelle gefunden, nach 1-2 Minuten zappelt es fats immer schon, auch wenn es ein schmaler Fluss ist 4m und man meist kleinere fische fängt, aber die sind immer gut als Köfis für große |wavey:

Gruß

Mysti


----------



## Aaljunge (18. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*

Maden in den Korb werd ich machen. Anfüttern geht nicht, weil das Anfüttern mit Maden in allen Vereinsgewässern Untersagt ist


----------



## Hecht Angler (19. August 2005)

*AW: Schon zum 5 Mal nix gefangen*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hecht Angler,|bla:
> 
> sorry,aber das Spitzkopfaale zur Gattung der Friedfische zählen
> halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> ...


 

Fakt ist, dass es den Friedaal und Raubaal gibt. Ob der Friedaal nun zu den Friedfischen gehört oder nicht, da gehen schon seit Jahren die Meinungen vieler Angler auseinander.

Unserem Freund dem Aaljungen, helfen jedoch solche *Korintenkackerdiskussionen *absolut nicht weiter.

Gruß
Hecht Angler


----------

